# Our Cervelo collection



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Good lighting for pictures last weekend, last 3 are the wife’s.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Why 7 cervelos? 
Let me guess = The Magnificent Seven


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I think "Cervelo" translates from French Canadian as "too many bikes".

Beautiful collection!


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

768Q said:


> Good lighting for pictures last weekend, last 3 are the wife’s.
> View attachment 478003
> View attachment 478004
> View attachment 478005
> ...


I have the same vintage RS as your wife. Best bike I have ever owned. Just wish it had more tire clearance...


----------



## charlesbrenner (Mar 27, 2021)

Nice collection of bikes. Hoping to test drive a P-series today. Currently have 2 TREKS that are serving me well (both 11 years old)


----------

